# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Powercom представляет новое ПО UPSMON Manager для мониторинга ИБП в локальной сети

## Labs

Доступна бета-версия нового ПО для администратора локальной сети UPSMON Manager

Компания POWERCOM выпустила бета-версию нового программного обеспечения UPSMON Manager для мониторинга ИБП в локальной сети. Новое ПО позволяет собирать данные о состоянии всех ИБП Powercom, подключенных к локальной сети, через SNMP-карту или через компьютер с установленным ПО UPSMON Pro. 

Основные данные обо всех подключенных ИБП отображаются в виде таблицы.

Кроме того, через соответствующие закладки легко просмотреть подробное состояние параметров для любого из подключенных устройств, историю событий и данных электросети.

Версия доступна для скачивания в разделе «Программные продукты» или по прямой ссылке http://www.pcm.ru/data/download/public/soft/UPSMON_manager.rar 

Новое программное обеспечение UPSMON Manager послужит удобным инструментом для администратора локальной сети предприятия, использующего большое количество ИБП POWERCOM. Информация о состояния электропитания всех ключевых узлов будет доступна в одном окне и позволит своевременно принять необходимые меры к устранению возникших проблем.

----------

